# Match light badge qualifying video



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope this is ok


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You make it look easy Mr. West.

Well done and congrats- :thumbsup:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you mate


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

It can't be done better than this :bowdown:

Everything perfect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> It can't be done better than this :bowdown:
> Everything perfect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you very much mate


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Mr. West .


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha thank you treefork


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations James! Can't make it look much easier than that. Awesome shot


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations James! Can't make it look much easier than that. Awesome shot


Thank you mate


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm .... I don't know.... :shakehead:

Just kidding James, nice shooting!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Hmmm .... I don't know.... :shakehead:
> 
> Just kidding James, nice shooting!!


Cheers mate


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!
You are one of the world's slingshot stars!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice!
> You are one of the world's slingshot stars!!!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice!
> You are one of the world's slingshot stars!!!





Kalevala said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!
> ...


Thanks guys means a lot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

James West said:


> Hope this is ok


Now that was pretty slick !!!! Good shooting ... I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations James :headbang:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you mr Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Congratulations James :headbang:


Thanks mate


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

One & Done.

It doesn't get any better.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations, you really do deserve it!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done Sir, excellent shooting ! You made it look so effortless. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

James West said:


> Hope this is ok


Great shot well I hope the guys who think ott is not as accurate as ttf look at this video because it's pretty clear it don't make a difference .


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

James West said:


> Hope this is ok


aww mmaaannnn!!! im jealous, but jealous in a good way. i want to do this 1 day. anywho this gives me inspiration to get off my arss n put in a sesh. awesome shooting bro!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

brucered said:


> One & Done.
> It doesn't get any better.


Cheers mate


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Congratulations, you really do deserve it!


Thank you very much Bill


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Well done Sir, excellent shooting ! You made it look so effortless. Congratulations!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





romanljc said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this is ok
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

man you match lighters make me peeved!!! I got about four hundred broken matches, a pile of heads,, and maybe three lights, ... excellent shootin sir!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

James "King of Matches" West


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> man you match lighters make me peeved!!! I got about four hundred broken matches, a pile of heads,, and maybe three lights, ...
> 
> excellent shootin sir!!


 Thank you mate yeah in my catch box are a lot of half matches split matches broken matches and very few burnt matches hahaha never mind it's all good


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> James "King of Matches" West


 hahaha I don't know about that one 
Thanks mate


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

